# Thinking of doing hgh



## Cslogger515 (Mar 26, 2019)

So when I was about 14-15 yrs old I was introduced to pro hormones for football. Did about 8 cycles of it maybe more. Didn’t know anything about it family member had me on it thinking it was safe I did it. Which I heard at that age it can close your growth plates which I think might of happened. I’ve had a lot of injuries from logging in the last 3 years a lot of broken bones. So I was thinking hgh might help me out. I’ve been studying up on it for about a year or more. So anyone’s input on this that knows hgh let me know what you think. I need to get my bloods done to check my hpta I have a problem keeping it up since than and putting on mass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm not opposed to you jumping on HGH of course I just am not clear why you want to. This is very expensive to do, so curious what your reasoning is.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 26, 2019)

How old are you ... why do you keep breaking bones ...

I have a lot experience with gh and agree with POB .. it's expensive and for best effect must be run for 6 to 12 months ...

Are you currently use AAS or anything else?  What your stats: height, weight, years training, diet (already asked you for age above)?


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 26, 2019)

To help with my injuries and bones. Ya it seems pricey. Pry atleast 1k a month. I’ve never tried hgh and don’t know to much about it. Do you think getting bloods done and seeing if I need trt would be a better choice. I was thinking it could help with my bone density since my bones have been breaking pretty easy when I have a injury logging.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 26, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> How old are you ... why do you keep breaking bones ...
> 
> I have a lot experience with gh and agree with POB .. it's expensive and for best effect must be run for 6 to 12 months ...
> 
> Are you currently use AAS or anything else?  What your stats: height, weight, years training, diet (already asked you for age above)?


I’m 170 5”8 24yrs old I’ve been training about 10 yrs I haven’t ran any aas since the ph. I’ve been waiting and holding off. I’m waiting to do my 16 week test cycle have dbol to. Till I figure everything out i make sure I eat 3500 calories a day atleast. I eat clean nothing but chicken beef bison and salmon.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 26, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> I’m 170 5”8 24yrs old I’ve been training about 10 yrs I haven’t ran any aas since the ph. I’ve been waiting and holding off. I’m waiting to do my 16 week test cycle have dbol to. Till I figure everything out i make sure I eat 3500 calories a day atleast. I eat clean nothing but chicken beef bison and salmon.



How are you breaking multiple bones on a regular basis?

I agree, you should get your blood tested .. full panel ... including serum and free test .. and IGF-1.

I'm assuming you recently started eating 3,500 calories ... due to only weighing 170 pounds ... even @ 5.8 you've got considerable natural potential left .. my recommendation would be to stay natural until you hit 185 (at least) at 15% body fat or less.

What is your workout regimen .. and how many days per week are you working out ...?

You likely need to increase intensity (providing your not break bones working out), further increase calories .. and work 3 to 4 days per week .. reducing cardio for few months providing your goal is gain lean mass and increase overall size.  Also download MyFitnessPal .. don't guess how many calories your consuming .. record it everyday ... sure it takes work .. but once you do it .. you'll know exactly what you must eat to gain or cut weight ...


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 26, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> How are you breaking multiple bones on a regular basis?
> 
> I agree, you should get your blood tested .. full panel ... including serum and free test .. and IGF-1.
> 
> ...


 I’m a logger and when I’m cutting get hit by dead fall and trees. I have MyFitnessPal I record up to 3500 than I just eat from there without recording. I can get to 185 when I’m not working but when I’m working it’s none stop moving it’s nothing but hills and bluffs where I live. We didn’t go on lunch breaks much. We get paid by how many trees not hourly so your just moving. 
I workout 4-5 days a week Intense workouts 2hours in gym. I just couldn’t keep the weight because so much cardio from work.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 26, 2019)

The best bet sounds like to get bloods done and go from there see what is all going on. See if the ph really messed me up or not.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 26, 2019)

That sounds like good but dangerous work ... there is no question gh will help you recover faster from injury ... but with that said it sounds like it's the nature of what you are doing (comes with that sort of job) .. working out for 2 hours intensely is not easily done .. watch some Dorian Yates videos on YouTube ...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 26, 2019)

Are you expecting HGH to make u a safer worker?  HGH wont prevent future bones from breaking.....Yet if u can afford it go for it....


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 26, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Are you expecting HGH to make u a safer worker?  HGH wont prevent future bones from breaking.....Yet if u can afford it go for it....


No But it would be cool if it did. I was looking into it with helping injuries. Body feels like s*** 24/7. My body didn’t really grow much since I was 15-16 I was around 150 than. Ever since the last ph cycle I did. So I figured it closed my growth plates and I quit growing. So I was just wondering if it would help any of that but I’ll get a full panel done and see what’s exactly wrong.


----------



## Jin&Juice (May 26, 2019)

What kind of dosages of the gh and test were you thinking of running? 4 or 5 iu/day, or EOD, or what?

JJ


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

This is older, but hopefully you'll still read it.  GH is amazing, healing, I can't recommend it enough.  However, for what you need you might be better off doing some BPC-157 and TB-500, together would be best, but if you're only running one I'd go with BPC-157, its the closest thing to Wolverine healing abilities that we have so far.


----------



## Jin (Aug 24, 2019)

gunslinger357 said:


> This is older, but hopefully you'll still read it.  GH is amazing, healing, I can't recommend it enough.  However, for what you need you might be better off doing some BPC-157 and TB-500, together would be best, but if you're only running one I'd go with BPC-157, its the closest thing to Wolverine healing abilities that we have so far.



REALLY?! 

Tell us more!!!!


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

Jin said:


> REALLY?!
> 
> Tell us more!!!!



Wow that comment I made really rustled your tiny dick huh?


----------



## Jin (Aug 24, 2019)

That was a stupid thing to do.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 24, 2019)

gunslinger357 said:


> This is older, but hopefully you'll still read it.  GH is amazing, healing, I can't recommend it enough.  However, for what you need you might be better off doing some BPC-157 and TB-500, together would be best, but if you're only running one I'd go with BPC-157, its the closest thing to Wolverine healing abilities that we have so far.


Geez, I can only imagine what this bitches reason for joining is....


----------



## DoctorJason (Sep 30, 2019)

I think you can do it boldly, I can provide you with quality supply and cheap price.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2019)

DoctorJason said:


> I think you can do it boldly, I can provide you with quality supply and cheap price.


but Do u have pork fried rice


----------



## DoctorJason (Sep 30, 2019)

Yeah, I am happy to offer you, my brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2019)

DoctorJason said:


> Yeah, I am happy to offer you, my brother.


I am not your brother


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 30, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I am not your brother


Have you done a 23 and me? Cuz if not, you don’t know. He might be your brother.


----------



## DNW (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm starting to suspect hes not really a doctor.  Do most dr in China have a secondary job selling shit on forums?  Do you sell fully customizable modular gym equipment as well?  Hospital beds?


----------

